# A Hole in One For Sure?



## mish (Jun 8, 2005)

******************
​ 







An irate golfer, on his way to a round of 150, yelled at his caddie, "You must be the worst caddie in the world!"

The caddie replied, "That would be too much of a coincidence, Sir."


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 8, 2005)

I love it!! I'll show my dh tonight.


----------



## mish (Jun 8, 2005)

Hee, hee, Texas.  The other guy looks like he went to retrieve his ball fom the lake.


----------

